# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  آپدیت به صورت زمان بندی شده

## mrali.jalali

سلام
من میخوام به صورت زمان بندی ،یک فیلدی دارم اگر مقدار آن true باشد sql  بیاد درخواست هایی که مثلا در وضعیت یک هستند را به وضعیت 2 تغییر بده . 
در ضمن میشه این زمان بندی دست کاربر باشه  ؟ یعنی اون مشخص کنه که چند روز یکبار این کار بشه.


ممنون از راهنمایی دوستان

----------

